# Blob targets can be shipped



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

These are the best targetsthe market!!!!


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

Good deal Anthony what is the weight on the 18x18x8 and will there be any larger ones shippable?


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

They are 45lbs and the larger ones are not able to ship because of the cost of shipping.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

T t t


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Just to let many know I shoot the larger Blobs and have been shooting them for 3 years tens of thousands of shots and still no pass threw I have one for FP and one for BH they are the best target on the market and shipped thats a good deal :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

good deal


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

*target*

any pics of them or web sight?


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a pic of a 24x24 I got from Bownut44 last year. These are great with BH and you can shoot fields tips too. The BH do pull out easier.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

You guys gonna be at the ASA Pro-AM in Paris Tx this year?


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

Probally not to busy to take off and dirve to Texas for a butt whooping


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

bownut44 said:


> Probally not to busy to take off and dirve to Texas for a butt whooping


Was hoping maybe y'all would bring some targets with ya. :wink:


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

maybe we'll see then


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

*blob*

ttt


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

The 18x18x8 are a big hit I think you guys will love this size. The first shipments are on there way so if you sent money you should get your targets the first of next week.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I get a UPS discount through work so if I were to cover shipping & fax/email you a label to put on the box what would the price be then?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

im interested in 1, how bout some info, address, phone # to place n order


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

*targets*

sent contact pm's


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

*blob picture*

Here's a picture of what the shippable blob will look like. (colors may change)


----------



## Bglenut (Nov 6, 2006)

Any place to get them near Jackson, Ms


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

bownut44 said:


> We now have a 18x18x8 blob that can be shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states for around $85 free shipping PM me your contact info to get on the list.


being 8" deep, will the arrow pass through or at least break throught the other side? or will they fall over after the arrow hits?


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

What would the extra cost be to ship to Alaska (99507)?


----------



## njflinger (Jan 27, 2007)

*blob*

you will not pass threw or knock over this thing. i bought 3 of the big ones last year not the easiest to pull out of new but if you use bh first it breaks it in quicker i think the 18in size is like 50 lbs 340 fmj @425grn @290fps goes in about 5-6 in arrow lube is a good thing with the blob armor all is good also
denny


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

cool thanks! might have to get me one now


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

*blobs*

I promise no bow or cross bow will go thru the 8" blob with BH or FP for a long time and it cost only $95 to ship to Alaska but Canada is to much for shipping. Thanks Anthony


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

shot a crossbow at 413 fps into a target made with the blobs and no pass thru at the ATA show.


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

People keep asking the same questions so here goes again we now ship a 18x18x8 blob for $85 free shipping to the lower 48 states we do check or pay pal with a debit and it takes about 4-5 days from payment to delivered to you USPS. Shoot me a PM contact number if you have any questions and I'll call.


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

*blobs*

Another load of the 18x18's went out this morning so if you paid for them there on the way.
:wink:


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

How do they hold up to being left outside? I know some block targets do poor when exposed to sunlight too long. Just curious.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Can a larger Blob be made? Like a 48x48 one for shops with indoor ranges?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

*blob*

They will work fine if they are left out they actually are better for the arrow removal. We do not make custom sizes like the 48x48 too heavy to move.


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

*Blob*

Can this target withstand continual abuse from arrows over 300 fps and what is the expected life expectancy for around 2000 shots per year? Cheers!


----------



## RockyMountainHi (Jan 3, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

*targets*

You can read all about the abuse the target can take no other target comes close also the target is a closed cell foam so weather will not hurt it.


----------



## Big P (Jan 23, 2010)

Can you use expandables with this target?


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Where are you located bownut??? May have to make a trip to you for a large order... Pm me if interested. I've got a guy who just opened a shop who is looking for targets.


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

Big P said:


> Can you use expandables with this target?


Fixed blades work better with our BLOBS. The foam is so dense and self-healing that it may damage your expandable broadheads as you remove them. It doesn't cause unacceptable damage to the target, but will be hard on your BHs.


----------



## Big P (Jan 23, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

Can these still be shipped?
Where is the closest place to get one? I Live in eastern NC. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

Let's keep this up. I am wanting to get one. Anyone have sizes and prices. What size can be shipped?


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

Little goo said:


> Can these still be shipped?
> Where is the closest place to get one? I Live in eastern NC.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



YES our BLOBS are still available and can still be shipped. PM sent. Thanks for the interest! :wink:


----------



## sammyspizza (Feb 20, 2010)

Just ordered one. Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

these look like great targets and a great sounding price


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt :thumbs_up


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

where are you at in GA. I live in lafayette and would be interested in a large size blob if i could pick one up.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Trying to talk my brother into taking a road trip to get 2 large *Blobs!*


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

That's quite a road trip from Maine to Georgia.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

bownut44 said:


> That's quite a road trip from Maine to Georgia.



My brother said he would pay the extra money to ship it here 1st LOL.


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

*We can now ship 24"x24" BLOBS to your door!!!*

In case you missed it, we can now ship our 24"x24"x8" BLOBS! Check here for details:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1206951

Also, we've posted a couple of videos actually shooting our BLOBS that you should definitely check out, if you haven't already seen them!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1206939

Thanks!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

blobmeister said:


> In case you missed it, we can now ship our 24"x24"x8" BLOBS! Check here for details:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1206951
> 
> ...



Awsome, thanks for the info! :thumbs_up


----------

